#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "Я останусь"

## PampKin Head

> Название: Я остаюсь
> Оригинальное название: Я остаюсь
> Год выхода: 2007
> Жанр: Драма , Комедия
> Режиссер: Карен Оганесян
> В Ролях: Андрей Краско, Нелли Уварова, Федор Бондарчук, Алена Бондарчук, Елена Яковлева, Андрей Соколов, Владимир Епифанцев, Галина Польских, Ирина Гринева


Очень актуально местами.

http://tracker.sharereactor.ru/details.php?id=10818

----------

